# Valve's source code to Team Fortress 2 and CS:GO have been leaked



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 22, 2020)

Nobody said it would be possible, but we might actually have a leak worse than the Half-Life 2 leak from 2003. As of today, several of Valve's projects have been leaked, including the source code to Team Fortress 2 and CS:GO. All of these things (and more) were posted on 4chan as a torrent file.

*With the source code being out in the wild, remote code execution is possible, leaving your computer vulnerable just by playing any Source multiplayer games. To anyone who:*

*Wants to keep their Steam account safe (with speculations that the API has been hacked, unconfirmed)*
*Opened / extracted / downloaded the contents of the torrent file*
*Played Team Fortress 2 or CS:GO today*

Either delete or archive the torrent's contents right now, we don't know if it's malicious in any way.
Log out from Steam and enable the 2FA check on your phone.
Under any sirconstances, DO NOT play Team Fortress 2 or CS:GO, since those are the main games that may already have very dangerous exploits active.
If you are unsure, disconnect your computer from the internet or isolate it. In worst cases, unplug your router.
A readup was created by @JaycieErysdren on Twitter. I'd recommend you to give that a read instead, as a lot of bullcrap is being spread around already. We don't know the _true_ facts yet.
The explanation of every leak from today, April 22 2020.The reason that this leak happened is because one of Tyler's longtime associates was recently removed from Lever Softworks due to problematic behavior including racism, homophobia and transphobia. (1/14)— ⸸ Jaycie ✨ ⸸ (@JaycieErysdren) April 22, 2020
​Can this get any worse than it already is?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)

HOLY SH** THIS IF FREAKING BIG!...... May Unused and The Holy Gaben Land Be Revealed to us poor peseants!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2020)

This could get interesting. Do like a good source code leak too.

I shall await a cursory analysis of the code as I am way too lazy to bother doing that myself right now.

Analysis of the anti cheat is something I should be interested to see, though I also imagine that it will probably be more basic.


----------



## JessicaBaker (Oct 23, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this! Probably that explains, why it seems to me like some of my skins disappeared. I started to notice the some I don’t have anymore some of the skins I earned during the game process. Well… I’ll try to follow the instructions. Hopefully, it will help me at least stop making them disappear. I’m not sure if this will help me to return at least some of them. My friend recently shared with me an interesting thing about csgo skins. He told me that it is even possible to sell one of them and get real money for it. That's why it is a bit frustrating why they disappeared.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 23, 2020)

I've been playing TF2 for many years, at a competitive level, and I can't even count how many times I've had to stay away from the game because of horrible exploits threatening players. It's juuust fantastic.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 23, 2020)

JessicaBaker said:


> Thank you for sharing this! Probably that explains, why it seems to me like some of my skins disappeared.


This post is 6 months old. And the leaked source code was for a previous version of both games. Dunno about CSGO but TF2 was jungle inferno.


----------

